# Plants for Discus Fish Setup?



## GrantUresh (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm setting up my first discus fish tank and I'm a bit nervous. My buddy said that planted discus tanks are really hard to keep up because the plants hold bacteria and most discus keepers do bare bottom tanks cause discus need super clean tanks.

What plants work good? Is what he is saying true? I really like the look of this discus tank!


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Not so much bacteria as it's harder to keep down the crud when you can't see it. They're a lot less tolerant of dissolved solids than most fish kept in aquariums.

Also there are considerably fewer plants that can tolerate high temperatures. Most of them that do tend to be large, vigorous growers, etc (think hygrophillia and sword plants). Surprisingly, java fern will do well.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Bacteria is/should be prevalent in every aquarium. It is essential to the nitrogen cycle. So dont think that "plants are bad". What your friend is trying to explain, is that most people who've done their research will keep juvenile discus in a bare bottom tank to grow them out into adult sized when they can then be placed into a nice planted aquarium. You could even do a bare bottom tank with plants in pots. The idea here is that young discus need multiple big feedings of very high protein food daily (if you want to grow them out to their full potential). The problem with this is that the multiple feedings leave you with LOTS of waste in the tank; and to properly grow a discus to its full potential you really need pristine water conditions. So this means daily water changes (or more) are necessary and most with experience keeping discus would recommend water changes of no less than 50% each time. Having the bare bottom tank just ensures you can clean it properly and achieve those pristine conditions that are pretty much a necessity to grow these fish to their potential. 

There is a reason why a beautiful Discus tank is so coveted. Its not very easy to accomplish unless you're willing to shell out big bucks to someone else who has already done this tedious part and grown out their discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Succeeding at keeping discus in a planted tank environment simply requires the following:

- Getting good quality, healthy adult, or near adult, discus from a well-known reliable source.

- Keeping things simple - i.e. using a substrate that is easy to keep very clean; arranging plants & other decor in such a way that permits easy vacuuming of all detritus; and maintaining a meticulous routine of large, frequent water changes with a thorough tank cleansing program.

There are many plants that can acclimate & do well in the higher discus temp of 82-83. I've used at least 20 different varieties, including all types of swords, java ferns, anubias, crypts, lotuses, hygros, rotalas, ludwigias, vals, sags, grasses, bacopas, alternantheras, blyxas, crinums, and others.


----------



## GrantUresh (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. Very helpful!


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

If it was me I wouldn't put discus in a new set up for at least 6 month and maybe year. Get your plant tank set up and stable before you add them. Most of the harder plant will take the temp. Sword plants will take that heat well and once they get started could fill your tank. I have for the most part have kept the bottom bare. That doesn't mean you can't have driftwood with plants attached and growing on them. Lots of options.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Clear Water said:


> If it was me I wouldn't put discus in a new set up for at least 6 month and maybe year. Get your plant tank set up and stable before you add them. Most of the harder plant will take the temp. Sword plants will take that heat well and once they get started could fill your tank. I have for the most part have kept the bottom bare. That doesn't mean you can't have driftwood with plants attached and growing on them. Lots of options.



I'm curious to know why you wouldn't put discus a new tank set-up for 6 months to a year ?


There is absolutely no need for that.
So long as the tank has had time to fully cycle; and the plants have been given some reasonable time to acclimate, begun to settle & develop some growth, that is quite sufficient. 
6 to 8 weeks max is all the time you need allow for that.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I have just seen way more problems getting the tank established and with the cost and hardness of the fish that it could be problem for most new people. I'm not saying that it can't be done but just loosing a couple fish could be quite costly and very frustrating. I sure discuspaul you know how to do it but if this was your first time it could also be a huge mess. I just would like the tank and the plants to be in good order. My first plant tank went green for a while and I would of hated to have huge investment in fish in the tank at that time. Also getting the plants well establish will keep the water pretty stable. I know Grant this is not your first tank but there a lot of first time people out there reading these threads.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, you are certainly entitled to your opinion, Clear Water.
I've been keeping discus since the late 1970's, and I know, and have known, many other successful discus-keepers, but I have never heard anyone express an opinion like yours. 

If your advice was to be followed, that could dissuade anyone from trying discus.
No offense intended, but that's my view.


----------



## tdurham19 (Sep 21, 2015)

My tank has been set up for about two months, and I have discus, juveniles. I also have Angels and tetras. I have some plants also. So far everyone is getting along and doing amazing. I use to do daily water changes of 20% but now it is 50% every other day. It's defiantly a lot of work but I was expecting this with a planted tank nonetheless.

The only problem I had experienced was when I got GW from an algae bloom. I cured that buy limiting light and feedings.

Oh and this is my first planted tank too, all you need to do is your research, talk to ppl at the lfs, and take everything you get from the Internet with a grain of salt.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

A green sword and red flame sword would look good in this tank and easy to clean.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is a short overview, there is a reason why discus are a prize fish to keep:

All good advice and I am in with Paul.
but
Lets ask first: Are you ready to keep discus?
Are you ready for the investment, including $$$$ (to purchase 7+) and time (hard work, depending on the set up)?

Where are you getting the Discus?
What size set up?
What size discus?

Have you kept a planted tank and other fish?

First research, people have opinions on how it should be done, but each set up is different.

Yes it is easier to keep smaller (under 4") discus in bare bottom tank, to grow out you will need to feed multiple times per day and clean up whats uneaten from the bottom. Sounds easy, but takes time and a lot of work. Including daily water changes.

Smaller discus are kept at above 82 degrees, not too many plants are happy at those temps.


It is easier to keep discus at at a larger size above 4 inches, for the reasons stated above.
The fish is more developed and can be kept in multiple environments at temp as low as 80 degrees.
Feeding 2 times a day, water changes depending on the environment, and yes plants do help lol

So are you ready to invest more $$$$ on the larger size discus?
Before you purchase any discus, have your set up ready and running for months.
We can provide sources for purchasing high quality discus (keep in mind cheaper is not better)!

Research - Research and Research before you move forward. 

If you want to get going there are people here that are ready to help.

I would also recommend to look at www.simplydiscus.com/forum

Hope this gives a little inside


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

discuspaul said:


> Well, you are certainly entitled to your opinion, Clear Water.
> I've been keeping discus since the late 1970's, and I know, and have known, many other successful discus-keepers, but I have never heard anyone express an opinion like yours.
> 
> If your advice was to be followed, that could dissuade anyone from trying discus.
> No offense intended, but that's my view.



I have been in and out keeping discus about as long as you have. The first discus I had were wild browns. They were the only fish that could be bought at that time. They can be the most beautiful fish but also the most pain in the ass. My issue is that plant tanks can add a lot more issues that don't come up as with bare bottom tanks.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Very true Clear Water, as simple as adding a plant with something on it.
That is why you have to be careful as much as you can.
And planted tanks should be established before you add Discus to lessen the risk.


----------

